# What length rod



## jbyrd24 (Nov 8, 2010)

If you could only have one surf casting rod in you arsenal what length and action would you get. 
I realize I've not mentioned the type of fish I'm targeting or any other specifics. I'm just wanting to get a general idea on an all around good surf rod. Thanks in advance. Bryan


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

12 ft med/heavy rated for 3-8 oz.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ditto!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Cast Pro 12' 3-7 comes to mind.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> Cast Pro 12' 3-7 comes to mind.


thats what i hav & i luv it !!!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

12ft as well MH 3-6oz


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

!2ft is a sure thing and most likely around 3-6 oz will cover most fishing.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

12 foot for surf, 8 foot for piers.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

If only one I'd have to go for a heaver in the 13 - 14' range, probably century, maybe Zziplex.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

13' Century TTLD Super match mated with Penn 525 Mag and running 15 pound with a 70 pound shock leader.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

betcha cant just own one


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> 13' Century TTLD Super match mated with Penn 525 Mag and running 15 pound with a 70 pound shock leader.


After spending some time with this rod I would have to agree!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> betcha cant just own one


Especially YOU! lol


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

markedwards said:


> 12 ft med/heavy rated for 3-8 oz.


Yep, same here.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Who in the heck would only buy one rod to fish the surf with? That would be like only eating tofu the rest of your life. There are so many things you can do on the beach besides just tossing out bait and letting it soak. I got poles for tossing metal, tossing light baits, and heavers. But It you had a gun to my head and said You can only take one rod from your truck to surf fish with I would take my 10fter, i can toss metal a good long time with it as well as toss 6oz of weight with it if I need to let some bait soak.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Try either the Tsunami, 11 ft, 2-10 oz. or the Solaris by okuma, both are light, strong, and one of which, I had thrown 12 oz. once with cut bait. OC inlet.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Bryan


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

cps 11' 3-6


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have a breakaway allstar 11'9",dual rung that will throw 3-6 with a spinner/braid.
i can put my penn squall on it and throw 8nbait.
so that is my 1 rod


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I kind of like the looks of the new prototype Tommy was testing the 3-6 11 foot... will throw up to eight (not recommended) and 2oz... bout covers most of the bait fishing I do.... think I will wait a bit and see when the production comes out... salt


----------

